# Could a flu mess up implantation?



## apple84

Hello, I'm currently 7dpo and I thought I had symptoms the last couple days (generally feeling blah), but now I've got a sore throat and stuffed up nose and figure all those symptoms were just the flu coming to get me.

Question - will getting sick (potentially around implantation) decrease my chance of a :bfp: this cycle? I know a flu can bring your immune system down a bit and I figure that could prevent implantation, but I don't know. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## amerikiwi

Which came first the chicken or the egg?

Your body weakens your immune system upon implantation so that it does not reject the baby. For many people feeling symptoms of a cold or flu are early pregnancy symptoms!

If the flu came before the implantation then I'm not sure how it would affect it.

Hope it's a good sign for you!


----------



## Peardrop

I am so glad you asked this question. I am also feeling pretty ughh. It came on yesterday afternoon and by the evening I was aching - particularly my lower back but also my joints as well, I was shattered and definately mildly feverish and a headache which is very different to the usual tension headaches that I can get, especially during AF. I don't have a sore throat/runny nose or anything though which is why it doesn't feel like proper flu/cold. I am generally a well person and have only had one cold in about 4 years despite having to get on the tube in London all the time.

Anyway, thanks Amerikiwi for your words of wisdom and apple84 - hope you feel better soon or you get a BFP to explain. FX'ed

XX


----------



## jodse80

Thanks for posting this, is an interesting thread, i have had bad cold and aches since last friday and its now primetime for me and OH to Babydance so didn't know whether to try or not this month if my cold would affect it?


----------



## apple84

I think it's still a good idea to try. I really hope amerikiwi and that it's a sign of implantation. You know, I did get a dip in my chart yesterday too. FXX


----------



## Peardrop

Apple84 - your chart looks great! Good luck


----------



## Romybug

Hi....

This is my first month trying. I will be testing next week. ive also had flu symptoms..... I really hope these are early signs of pregnancy :)


----------



## ronnie211797

amerikiwi said:


> Which came first the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Your body weakens your immune system upon implantation so that it does not reject the baby. For many people feeling symptoms of a cold or flu are early pregnancy symptoms!
> 
> If the flu came before the implantation then I'm not sure how it would affect it.
> 
> Hope it's a good sign for you!

Thanks for posting this response, I used to wonder about this. I recently noticed that with every pregnancy that I've had, I had the flu as a precursor to a :bfp: 

I have been ttc, for about 4 months now. I starting experiencing flu symptoms on Thursday, October 1, 2009. They have all but dissappeared, except for the stuffy nose. I found myself wondering yesterday, if I could be pregnant, and your answer helped clear up a lot of what was going on in my mind. I can't wait to test! I should be able to test around the 20th of this month, looking forward to it!


----------



## az2ny811

Thank God you asked this question! Waiting to test, still another week to go so this would be right about implant time. 

I woke up feeling crappy on Thursday, had excruciating chills all day at work, even with my jacket on. Was woozy and I had a feeling my BP had spiked and I ran a fever of 99.8 - 100.6. Sort of nauseated all day but never threw up. I've been achey all day. Thought I had the stomach flu but there's been no vomit or runs, though I've been cramping in lower back and abdomen.

My question is: Should I be concerned that I'm too sick to have a successful implant? Or worse that I implant and lose it later because my fever screwed it up developmentally?

Just looking for some peace of mind. Thanks!


----------



## Ran

I googled around and found all sorts of stories of women laid up with the flu, in bed, with colds, even with swine and bird flu, and they still got pregnant. Despite how crappy we feel it would appear our uteruses just don't care.

Having a high temperature can affect it, and decongestants aren't recommended, but you can take paracetemol for the fever if you like.

I haven't found any evidence it can affect a foetus developmentally, but as we all know, the first six weeks are crucial and some won't make it. If any problems have occurred that render it incompatible with development - and there's no evidence colds can do this - it probably will end in miscarriage. If you get past the 6-8 week mark, your cold most likely had no effect - rest easy. If you don't, don#t be hard on yourself and blame the cold.

Short version: be good to yourselves and don't stress over the cold :) They suck, but it's unlikely they cause problems.


----------



## Flip flop

I had a bad cold/flu the week prior to O, still managed to BD a couple of times thought but 
I wonder if the flu would have affected fertility this month somehow.


----------



## aleonard0228

Hi everyone. I have a normal 27 day cycle. This cycle I ovulated CD 11 ( BBT spike and pos. OPK). I am now 13 dpo (CD 24) and in the last hour I had light bleeding like AF and had some light cramping that lasted maybe 5 minutes but it's 3 days early. I had some light cramping in the middle of the night last weekend on 2 different nights (sat and sun). I also have a runny/stuffy nose and sore throat since yesterday. Not sure whether I should just assume I have a cold and started my period or if it could still possibly be implantation. Any idea's?


----------



## Flip flop

Sounds promising, I had the same symptoms as you and got my bfp shortly after.


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm glad to hear it's not the end of the world to get sick in the tww. I came down with the flu a day or 2 after O. You can look at my chart - it's totally screwed bc i had a mild fever the whole time. I pretty much decided I'm out bc of it. Maybe I'll hold onto some hope. ;)


----------



## hunni12

I had the same thing happen to me i had like a one day fever smh and here i am 6 days late for af lol


----------



## lisap2008

I have had a cold/flu since 6dpo and I rarely get sick .


----------



## Fish&Chips

I was ill around the time of implantation with my son, with a fever and everything. I have heard that it's actually a positive thing to happen as your immune system will be lower and therefore your body has a better chance of accepting the pregnancy instead of attacking it. X


----------

